# Dietary needs and travel



## Angela (Mar 2, 2009)

I couldn't decide whether to post this over in the Post Punk Kitchen section or the Staying Healthy section so I decided to put it in here. I'm wondering how folks with special dietary needs or preferences accommodate these while traveling. This IS NOT being asked to start a debate about people's choices of veganism, vegetarianism, omnivore, etc. That horse has already been beaten to death in another old thread that I hope y'all don't revive. What I'm wondering about is the practical how2 side of accommodating dietary requirements while your traveling and no this does not include when your housed or have an income. I've always found it impossible to be too picky about what I eat when traveling due to money and the resources available, even the best dumpsters don't have that healthy of a selection in my experience. So how do others deal with this while still getting enough calories a day to keep moving?


----------



## stove (Mar 2, 2009)

Honestly (And meaning to offend NOBODY), dietary restrictions are kinda funny...If they're really important, you'll adapt. I say this with 5600 years of religious heritage to back it up.

Necessary nutrition is a funny thing...How active are you really (in general)? Getting the necessary carbs, protein, fat, and cals to keep your body going is usually a matter of perseverance. Most of the food in the western world is so jacked full of nutrients/minerals/vitamins etc that you dont really need to worry about not getting enough, unless you have a dietary restriction (and should therefore already know what you need to eat!). Alternatively, carry some of what you might need with you. I traveled with a chick whom had to carry her own pot/pan with her, to make sure that she kept Kosher. I've hitched with guys whom do the same thing to keep food Hallal. 


That being said, and again no offense, but you might want to check other dumpsters. I've never had a real problem finding the basic necessities to keep going. Bread, water, some form of meat/protein/diary, and you're set for most of a day.

Of course, directly asking a small store works wonders aswell.


----------



## Angela (Mar 2, 2009)

stove said:


> Honestly (And meaning to offend NOBODY), dietary restrictions are kinda funny...If they're really important, you'll adapt. I say this with 5600 years of religious heritage to back it up.
> 
> Necessary nutrition is a funny thing...How active are you really (in general)? Getting the necessary carbs, protein, fat, and cals to keep your body going is usually a matter of perseverance. Most of the food in the western world is so jacked full of nutrients/minerals/vitamins etc that you dont really need to worry about not getting enough, unless you have a dietary restriction (and should therefore already know what you need to eat!). Alternatively, carry some of what you might need with you. I traveled with a chick whom had to carry her own pot/pan with her, to make sure that she kept Kosher. I've hitched with guys whom do the same thing to keep food Hallal.
> 
> ...



Did you read all the way through my post before replying, I tend to think you didn't or you misunderstood something. I never have been picky about what I eat when traveling and have no problem finding plenty of food in dumpsters. Anyone that's met me knows I haven't had trouble getting enough calories. I was asking how other people do this. How did your friend find kosher food while traveling for example?


----------



## stove (Mar 3, 2009)

ah, I didn't so much as misunderstand as went off on a tangent, my apologies.

Much of the time, we were fortunate enough to be around fresh markets. These are the easiest to "dumpster"; in reality, at the end of the day you can walk up to most vendors and ask if they're dumping anything. No-mess diving.

Often, she would simply walk into a store (bakery, sandwich shop, etc) and explain exactly why she couldn't eat certain things, and people were pretty understanding. Granted, this was all over Europe, and I think the American POV would be slightly less...inclined.

She also (TWICE!) found vegan stores which sold TVP, and twice talked women into giving her a bottle.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm a Jew and try to follow Kashrut as much as possible. OTR I usally hit the synagogues up and they provide no problems. Vegetarians have a boon thru the Sally (Salvation Army) and most food banks as they always have bread and veggies sitting out and most tramps don't dig those items.

Delving into the caloric intake: calories are really a misnomer. Protien is what is required. And one needs what is called a complete protien. Rice and beans is a good example. Short of say iron (folic acids) you could live and die on them. We always took a gunboat (#10 coffee can) and boiled 'em on the trax and ate. I love ramen noodles. Crush 'em down, put 'em in a ziplock bag (to condense space) and use a flare to boil water in an empty soda can.

Most co-ops will kick grub out everyday @ the end of the shift. Pizza joints will @ closing. Your opportunities are endless!


----------

